# WANTED; Correct front hub for a 1902 Pierce chainless cushion



## 37ccmflyte (Aug 13, 2020)

WANTED; Correct front hub for a 1902 Pierce chainless cushion, will be replated so condition does not really matter...
Anything condition considered but it must be the correct hub for the 1902 Pierce.
Regards Gavin
gavinnz@xtra.co.nz


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2020)

Do you have a picture of what one looks like?


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Aug 13, 2020)

catfish said:


> Do you have a picture of what one looks like?



I am only going on what I have saved in pictures from the net....


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Sep 12, 2020)

could be this... the fork is 1903 on but it looks the same as the 1902 picture.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 27, 2020)

Is it the flangless version of the hub?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 27, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Is it the flangless version of the hub?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I really don't know Jesse, I am going on the two photos above more than anything else.   I have tried asking to get more pictures or information on what a 1902 Pierce front hub looked like but nothing came.
What do you think?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 27, 2020)

Hmm, I believe this is the hub you are looking for, same as on this Pierce Special Racer that the serial puts at around 1905. 
"Flangeless" barrel style spoke interface. 
I will get you a better closeup photo of the front hub but this is one I have handy from photographing the bike earlier today.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 27, 2020)

My 1902 and 1903 Pierce Specials had the regular hubs, front and rear and these are in untouched wheels. Possibly Pierce offered both options. My 1900-1907? Pierce Special Racer has the later version hubs, as well, with untouched wheels.
Not to contradict Jesse, but the bicycle manufacturing was sort of vague, turn of the century.


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 27, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> the bicycle manufacturing was sort of vague, turn of the century.



I like to call it "happy go lucky, parts bin technology"...... what ever was in the parts bins went on the bikes that day!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 27, 2020)

37ccmflyte said:


> I like to call it "happy go lucky, parts bin technology"...... what ever was in the parts bins went on the bikes that day!



I think Pierce and other manufacturers probably bought bankruptcy liquidation stock, as well.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 28, 2020)

I give them a bit more credit than happy go lucky but I take the meaning of using what is on hand and available especially considering the many outside forces. 

I will say going through the Pierce serial no. database thread I found a few interesting bikes that I could start to document similarities with. 
For instance, a chainless cushion frame that Scott M has which is quite lovely shares both the front hub design and the round seatpost coupling from my Special Racer but with my serial number is significantly further down the line than Scotts by seemingly a few years at least.


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Jan 27, 2021)

Still looking for the correct front Pierce hub for an '02.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 15, 2021)

37ccmflyte said:


> Still looking for the correct front Pierce hub for an '02.



Are you looking for the type like in Jesse's picture?


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Feb 16, 2021)

fat tire trader said:


> Are you looking for the type like in Jesse's picture?



The one in Jesse's picture would be closer than what I have which is a post 1906 hub.  The correct 1902 front hub for a mens chainless full suspension roadster is, I "think", this one..... which after over 6 months of looking I am thinking I might have to make one!


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Jul 11, 2021)

I am still looking for a 1902 Pierce front hub!!


----------



## locomotion (Jul 11, 2021)

37ccmflyte said:


> I am still looking for a 1902 Pierce front hub!!



What rear hub is on your bike?


----------

